# Tax Extension



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Is there anything special I have to do to use the extension till June 15th. I'm borrowing the internet from the coffee shop otherwise I'd look it up. My internet is down for another week.
TIA
Bernie McKenna


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

If you are a U.S. citizen or resident alien residing overseas, you are allowed an automatic 2-month extension to file your return without requesting an extension. Nothing special you need to do to use it, except put a foreign address on your return.


----------

